# Bilateral Broad Ligament Repair



## medicalbiller1964 (Dec 14, 2011)

My physician was called in to repair a bilateral broad ligament laceration that another OB/GYN did during a C-Section. I CAN NOT find a CPT code. Do I have to bill this with a Unlisted Procedure Code??


----------



## ajs (Dec 14, 2011)

medicalbiller1964 said:


> My physician was called in to repair a bilateral broad ligament laceration that another OB/GYN did during a C-Section. I CAN NOT find a CPT code. Do I have to bill this with a Unlisted Procedure Code??



Well if your provider reopened the incision you could use 49002 for Reopening of recent Laparotomy


----------



## medicalbiller1964 (Dec 29, 2011)

No he did not re-open. It was done during the time the patient was open for the C-section.


----------

